# Diff. between Merckx ti AX and ti EX?



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

I know both models were made, but what is the difference? Were they produced simultaneosuly? Different ti? Different geometries? Thanks.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

To my knowledge, the Ex was the higher quality frameset. It was painted based on the brochure I have and the geometries were very likely the same. The EX may have had 6/4 ti grade in it as well. At that time period, Litespeed was producing the ti Merckx frames. They may be a excellent source to seek out for specific info.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I believe that the EX also had more shaping of the tubes to enhance the frame's stiffness.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Mainly drop outs and downtube*

The EX has horizontal dropouts while the AX has vertical ones. The down tube is biaxially ovalised. The long part of the oval is vertical by the head tube and then shifting to where it is horizontal by the BB. Geometry is the same.



bud wiser said:


> I know both models were made, but what is the difference? Were they produced simultaneosuly? Different ti? Different geometries? Thanks.


----------

